# What would you like to see from Sinn?



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Personally I would like to see a few pilot options priced between the 556 ($1,090) and the 856 ($1,680). A 40mm pilot without all of technology of the 856 would be nice at around $1,300-$1,400. Or how about reintroducing the 656 in 42mm? I know the 104 fits this description pretty well but I mean a pilot without a bezel like the 656/856. What do you guys think?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

More quartz.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## CySnowboard (May 5, 2014)

Personally I would love if 656 in 42mm would be reintroduced. The features are cool.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

An independently-adjustable hour hand on every watch that they make.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Another AD in the USA.

Less polished cases in the lineup, with more brushed or bead blasted. 103 / 104 comes to mind.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

more original designs like my new Type3, EZM3, 556.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

In house movements


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Quartz EZM1 would be interesting, if priced reasonably. 

Original with Lemania 5100 would be better of course, but not with current asking prices for pre-owned ones.


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

A Sinn UX with U1 "lego" face.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

> EZM1 with any movement, but best with Lemania.
> A major 50% off sale for the summer.
> A bracelet that fits a Damasko perfectly for under $250


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Sinn U1 SDR in titanium, with domed sapphire crystal and no outside AR.


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish Sinn would make a general release bi-compax chrono pilot style watch with subdials at the 3 and 9 positions and no date window. Case sized at 40-42 mm. With domed crystal (acrylic is fine).

Something like the 358 Jubilaum but without the date window...


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the look of the U series and was initially excited to hear about the smaller U200, but I think it's a little too small in diameter. I'd be extra happy to see a "U" series watch in 40-41mm and it would give my EZM-3 and MkII LRRP a serious run for their money.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

A remake of Sinn's version of _*Heuer Bundeswehr Fliegerchrono*_. Even could do with the day date version.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/last-order-sinn-155-a-187368.html


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

vicbastige said:


> A Sinn UX with U1 "lego" face.


I would prefer the opposite, Sinn U1 with the UX hands and markers.

And yes, in house movements.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

103-- with a orange or red hands with a tachy bezel Vintage race look brown rally strap.


----------



## Steve260 (Aug 25, 2007)

chris01 said:


> An independently-adjustable hour hand on every watch that they make.


+1 At least on the UTC models...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Why did they make that fantastic blue dial on the smallest dive watch they make and then on one of the largest? I want the U200 blue dial on a more normal sized 40-42mm watch.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Also, the 902 may not be everyone's cup of tea but it is at least new and original. I'd like to see more bold designs in that direction. Of course it is not easy to come up with new stuff but so far Sinn has proven to be very good at it so I am sure they will continue to innovate.


----------



## muddtt (Apr 8, 2014)

i wish they could do an 856 with a display back. i just want the combo of tegimented with display.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Peter Atwood said:


> Why did they make that fantastic blue dial on the smallest dive watch they make


that was a nice piece.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

My 857UTC's lume is pretty weak after a few minutes, compared to my friend's cheap Torgoen T10 quartz with similar style face. That glow lasts all night. I also wish the 24hr UTC dial on it was the same neon green color as the UTC hand, the way they color-coordinated the UTC dial and UTC hand of the Testaf version. 

An all-lume face (Like the 656L) but in a larger size (i.e. 43mm).


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve260 said:


> +1 At least on the UTC models...


^^^^^^

This!! Let's make the UTC function the way it should!


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I would really like to see a Sinn UX with Arabic numerals for the hour markers. That would make a great tactical dive watch.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd like to see a 6100 regulator, UX, and U1 in a 40mm case. 44's are hard for me to pull off...


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

A fully tegimented T2...


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

sivart said:


> 103-- with a orange or red hands with a tachy bezel Vintage race look brown rally strap.


This!


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

A 902 with U200 specs.
A 40mm U1
I'll get both at once!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

T2 SDR


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

757 in titanium
U1000 in titanium
C3 lume (c'mon this is so obvious)


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bring back the 256.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

What are the chances that Sinn will release a limited edition U1 with that great blue dial that they are using on the U200 and U1000? I bet they would sell thousands of them. It's an absolute no brainer for the company it seems to me. I know I would buy one immediately.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Something to beat the snot out of on a trip around the world:

- 40mm +/- tegimented case; under 12mm thick
- Day / Date
- Second time zone (possibly on rotating internal bezel)
- Stick hour markers rather than numerals
- Hands like those on the 104 or 856
- Hour hand that goes all the way out to the hour marker; minute hand that goes all the way out to the minute marker
- Better lume
- 20 bar water resistance
- Shock resistant, temperture resistant, anti-magnetic
- Other technologies that improve functionality / durability and reduce the need for service while I'm away from home


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Sinn should deliver all watches with ratcheting clasps.

I am truying not to buy any watch without the ratcheting feature.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

scheersmarc said:


> Sinn should deliver all watches with ratcheting clasps.
> 
> I am truying not to buy any watch without the ratcheting feature.


+1

I keep thinking about swapping the bracelet out from my U1 for a strap to get the micro adjustment


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to see the Sinn T1 & T2 get a black bezel and price reduced by about 1/3. WE can dream right ? 

I'd also like to see the EZM2 updated and reintroduced. WE need something else in quartz but in a case smaller than the UX for us thin wristed guys.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been thinking about this some more and I don't think I saw mention of it yet: 

How about an "i" version of the 856? It'd be the perfect big brother to the 556i and would be amazing as the more refined looking version of the currently available arabic 856. I'd be all over one of these.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

cadomniel said:


> WE need something else in quartz but in a case smaller than the UX for us thin wristed guys.


pre-ezm2:


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

A flieger-styled 556i, with distinct 12 o'clock index, and no date. 556f perhaps?









(Photoshopped from a WatchBuys photo)


----------



## emptym (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd love the 556i with an alarm complication like the JLC Memovox added to it.
Removing the date would be ideal too, particularly if it helped keep the watch slim.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to see a UX with Arabic markers and a blue dial. Of course differently colored hands then what currently comes on the UX.I love my UX but a blue dial version would look good in my opinion.
Kevin


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd love to see an 857 S UTC with a quartz movement! 

Now i'm totally dreaming: solar powered.

And to completely lose my anchor in reality: as a 24h watch, not 12h.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

Jcp311 said:


> Bring back the 256.
> 
> View attachment 1508406


41 mm case size, bidirectional, 120 ratcheted, screws-locked ceramic bezel w/ lume dot at 60, sapphire crystal, brushed tegimented case, bracelet with quick-micro-adjust. Normal day-date ETA 7750.
Agreed, 256 come back!


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

1. In-house movement with true UTC function & diapal tech
2. I would love a 103 or 356 in tegimented steel/titanium
3. Better lume on all models.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

COSC certified movements.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Better QC and better out of the box accuracy for their "top grade" movement. In fact at their price range they can put in COSC certified movements. Accuracy was the reason I flipped my U2, just could not accept that a watch in that price range was running +12 to +14s worn and +6 to +8s on the winder. 

Sent from my Redmi


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

1) 856/857 with less busy (no over-size numerals) dial:















2) More thermo-compensated quartz watches in smaller cases (38-42mm)

3) EZM3 with tegiment and UTC


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

#3 for the win!!!!



kloubik said:


> 1) 856/857 with less busy (over-size numberls) dial:
> 
> View attachment 1540106
> View attachment 1540107
> ...


----------



## headless (Apr 6, 2008)

Currently out of my reach even as-is but I have some thoughts on the U1000.

I've handled none of these beasts but several people have mentioned lume so I'm going to say "better lume" because I trust y'all :-d

How big a pipe can we have for our pipe dream? Because idea #1 is outright copying a feature of the Omega mod. 9300 Co-Axial Speedy movement: Put the 12-hour and 60-minute chrono_graph_ hands onto the same subdial (at 6, swapping current numbers for 3/6/9/12). I love the 60-minute chrony subdial as-is but I like that idea even more.

This would mean changing those hands to sticks for legibility but that's okay: Sword hands (and the triangle small second hand) for telling time, stick hands for _measuring_ it. Then the 12-hour chrono_graph_ subdial at 12 becomes a 24-hour subdial for a second TZ.

Failing all that, leave the subdials alone and add a fourth central 24-hour hand -- shaped like the skeletal hand of the 103 et al -- tracking a second TZ.

It's already honkin' big: 44mm x 18mm high. That's about as tall as the Eco-Zilla I owned for a short time. So I might like the case and bracelet material swapped for titanium. If that happens the WR has to be certified for an additional meter so it can be named "T1001." We want to avoid Terminator jokes ;-)

_Edited to correct "chrono_meter_" to "chrono_graph_," before hanging my head in shame._


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

Sinn 104 Ti Ar UTC with a solid screw back case. 

Sinn EZM10 UTC.


----------



## cats33cats (Dec 24, 2012)

Improved lume and a smaller version of the 856 with tegimented steel - would love it if it were 36mm


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Crystals with no outer Ar coating


----------



## gigel113 (Jan 14, 2012)

EROKS said:


> Crystals with no outer Ar coating


Oh how I agree :-!.

Even if I am extremely careful when wearing a watch, at the end of the day I still end up with some small hair marks on the AR coating (ok, maybe not after wearing it only a day, but in time - let's say after wearing it day by day for a year or so - and Sinn watches are the kind of watches that go very good as daily companions)... And it's a shame because those very small but rather annoying marks could be so easily avoided by only having AR coating inside the glass.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an itch for a 104, so come on Lothar, the 104 should have 

No outer AR coating (as above)
Date only (I know it's a pilot's watch, but can't get on with the day/date vibe)
Brushed finish
Solid screw back


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

Bring back 656 (S) with some tweaks to the dial


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

42mm U1 (tegimented) with a blue dial (no red accents) and UX hands b-)


----------



## Impulsv (Feb 20, 2012)

More sub-40mm watches.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Barry H said:


> I have an itch for a 104, so come on Lothar, the 104 should have
> 
> No outer AR coating (as above)
> Date only (I know it's a pilot's watch, but can't get on with the day/date vibe)
> ...


Agree with all of this. And I would add an anti-magnetic soft iron plate like with the 856. I have the 104 and really like it. Don't mind the polish, but would prefer brushed, tegimented, or titanium. And while I also don't mind the display back, I just don't see the point unless it reveals a decorated, in-house, complicated movement (e.g., IWC Portuguese 7 Day, Lange Datograph Double Split). I think the watch industry has gotten carried away with display backs.


----------



## watchhunter72 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with all who've asked for no outer AR - we're a crowd by now!
May I add to the list:
- solid back as default on all chrono's and divers (just keep it for the fancier watches or on demand)
- more chrono's with the swordz-type time hands
- simple (i.e. W/o the arrow) minute and hour chrono hands on 356, 358, 103
- my pipe dream: a titanium-cased (ideally Tegimented too) 756.

Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who really like the outer AR? I even don't mind when it smudges because I like having to interact with the watch to clean it.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

MrTickles said:


> Am I the only one who really like the outer AR? I even don't mind when it smudges because I like having to interact with the watch to clean it.


I'm a big fan of the outer AR too. Sure there are smudges now and then but most of the time the crystal (when it's even visible) stays clean due to a desk job.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

nice to hear I am not alone.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I like AR too, haven't had any problems with it. Yes it gets smudges, but so do crystals without it. Small wipe is all required, and no scratches or visible marks whatsoever so far.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

One of the the reason I've Sinn is for the double sided AR coating. Yes it does catch smudges a bit more than no AR on outside, but the benefit out weights the inconvenience if you can call that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the outer AR ....works we'll for me and I like to see it clear so well with a light wipe...all the best Dave


----------



## DBS (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd like an 856 S with tritium lume.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

A 40mm U1 with an A10 movement.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

More colors.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

What's the chance that Sinn is actually reading this thread? I would like to see Sinn participate in this forum (even from time to time) as there are folks who would really enjoy their involvement. Unless I'm mistaken, they do not post here, nor does the N. American AD. 

Anyone know?



Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## greenalk1971 (Jun 14, 2011)

A larger date window on some models.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

petethegreek said:


> What's the chance that Sinn is actually reading this thread? I would like to see Sinn participate in this forum (even from time to time) as there are folks who would really enjoy their involvement. Unless I'm mistaken, they do not post here, nor does the N. American AD.
> 
> Anyone know?


Though the ruminations of a bunch of watch nerds aren't going to be more than a passing interest, I think it would be very short-sighted of Sinn not to pop in from time to time, even if it's just for a laugh at lunchtime. I'd be surprised if they didn't. As for not posting, that's understandable. Presumably, they'd then have to shell out some WUS sponsorship fees which might not provide a good return on investment (preaching to the converted). And almost every thread would quickly deteriorate with questions to the Sinn Gods. No, they're best keeping well out of it. It's more fun without them.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I really like my Sinn UX SDR, but would like it a lot more if it had a dial with Arabic numbers like my Marathon TSAR. I like Tactical watches with numbers etc, and really appreciate the accuracy and toughness of the Sinn UX. Also like the size. With tactical dial like the TSAR it would be extremely nice.

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada.


----------



## falon0 (Mar 22, 2006)

There needs to be a smaller-sized U1 with all the new tech (ETA movement not necessary).


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like to see more variations of the UX - or more quartz models in general for that matter.


----------



## Watch Hund (Sep 14, 2013)

Perusing Sinn archives, I like the <39mm models so I'd snag a new 656L, or a new 256 in a heartbeat. Bring em' back!


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

Watch Hund said:


> Perusing Sinn archives, I like the <39mm models so I'd snag a new 656L, or a new 256 in a heartbeat. Bring em' back!


An updated 256 would be nice! (same size and day-date ETA 7750 - no Sellitta if possible, screw-secured ratcheted bezel - possibly ceramic with lume dot at 60, optional brushed case tegimented and highly antimagnetic, optional sapphire crystal, optional Flieger hand-set like the 103, tegimented brushed bracelet with double-pusher quick-micro-adjust clasp). Surely a best seller... Maybe a 43 mm version too for those wearing larger watches, for those missing the 156 or the missing-hand-Manufactum.


----------



## sumanbhadra (Jul 5, 2014)

from sinn- a mechanical alarm watch with clean dial ,without Copper sulphate 9 to 12 mm thick case,if possible white or blue Enam. dial--without cronoswiss's price range please-


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

- Bring back the 203.
- 103 St Sa with count-up bezel (as an option), ceramic inlay instead of the aluminum
- 757 Diapal case & bracelet with normal 7750 pilot (103) dial
- 140 with day-date feature, brushed/polished case, all-black and all-blue dials


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

How about a nice RUBBER strap with micro adjustments on the deployant!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

A tegimented version of the 556i...or a smaller version of the 856....my wrists are so small and round that I can't even wear 40mm watches, argh.


----------



## Spring Lake Bob (Aug 19, 2012)

scheersmarc said:


> Sinn should deliver all watches with ratcheting clasps.
> 
> I am truying not to buy any watch without the ratcheting feature.


What he said!

I'm very fussy about the fit on the wrist and am shying away from Sinn's silicone strap for my U1-T because it doesn't have micro adjustments.

i asked Sinn if they had a ratcheting clasp in the works and they replied that it was proprietary information. (They didn't say "no..")


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fantasio said:


> A remake of Sinn's version of _*Heuer Bundeswehr Fliegerchrono*_. Even could do with the day date version.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/last-order-sinn-155-a-187368.html


I'm with Marko on this. It seems to be a no brainer. These are beautiful watches and fetch a nice premium on the "pre-owned" market, so I'm sure the would sell like hot cakes. I'd also like to see a 24 hour dial chronograph much like the Guinand - Flying Officer or the Gallet or Difor 24hr models. A Guinand "Flying Officer" would be a nice tribute to Mr. Sinn. Tony


----------



## sweets (Mar 5, 2007)

I want a UX chrono, using the 251.232 ETA movement, thermocompensated with central minutes and seconds for the chrono, like the EZM1 had. The subdials can be discarded, save a small spinner for constant seconds.
Destro pushers and crown.
Hydro technology (of course, it is a UX Chrono).
EZM1-type dial with indices only and no numerals at all (other than the date window).
Nailed on winner.
Almost infinite WR, Very legible chrono function. Quartz pick-up-and-go ability.

PS - I also want the 657 back - why did they discontinue that?? Not expesnive enough?


----------



## Aim High (Feb 18, 2013)

OK, IT'S JAN 1 2015...

Lets look at what Sinn does best. Top of their line is the EMZ 10. This watch is by their own account, their top of the line most expensive watch.
The watch is fantastic, but does have some issues. First the titanium band does not have enough adjustments to fit "my 8" wrist" comfortably. Perhaps others have found this to be true. 

Now, when I am paying 6,000 + for a watch from a small watch house like Sinn, I would expect the comfort of the bracelet to be a non issue. However, it is a serious issue in this model and as a result, after many attempts to deal with the bracelet issue, I sold the watch and was sad to do it. 

Second, it seemed that more often than not the chronograph minute hand, when pressing the return to zero pusher, would not return to zero. Now I know this has happen to other EMZ 10 owners and it is a bug that Sinn failed to address... and another reason why I sold the watch. I should in fairness say that if one went though the sequence of pushing the pushers again you could get the minute counter hand to return to zero. The question is should one have to do this??

So, to the question of what I would like to see from a Great Company like Sinn... better quality control! Better design of the details for every day wear, i.e. a band that can be adjusted for comfort as the day wears on and one's wrist swells. Again, more micro adjustments in your expensive bands, please.

Finally, a divers bezel option for the EMZ 10. A watch I will look seriously at buying again after Sinn deals with some of the bugs in these first model runs... and one last thing, perhaps a 18k gold chronograph i.e. an EMZ 10 in gold all the bells and whistles with a divers bezel. Now that would be a watch.

Have a Great 2015, everyone!
All the Best,
PT


----------



## quietly (Jan 22, 2014)

sweets said:


> I want a UX chrono, using the 251.232 ETA movement, thermocompensated with central minutes and seconds for the chrono, like the EZM1 had. The subdials can be discarded, save a small spinner for constant seconds.
> Destro pushers and crown.
> Hydro technology (of course, it is a UX Chrono).
> EZM1-type dial with indices only and no numerals at all (other than the date window).
> ...


This. In a EZM2 case. Please.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Something under 1K... lol


----------



## Thunderbear (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like a Titanium version of the U2, personally.

Would like the Arktis sold again, except with a bead blasted finish alternated with the polished.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

All this for less than $3,500:-!

Fully tegimented T1/T2 with drilled lugs and SDR/S versions as well. Ratcheting & micro adjustment clasps on bracelet & dive straps. And finally..... COSC movements!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

quietly said:


> sweets said:
> 
> 
> > I want a UX chrono, using the 251.232 ETA movement, thermocompensated with central minutes and seconds for the chrono, like the EZM1 had. The subdials can be discarded, save a small spinner for constant seconds.
> ...


UX chrono would be awesome! In a hardened Ti case would be my dream watch. Drilled lugs would be ideal, but I can't see Sinn going for that...


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

vicbastige said:


> A Sinn UX with U1 "lego" face.


The opposite to this. U1 with UX dial and hands.


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

First choice: The EZM 10 design as a dive watch with steel bracelet. I would preorder one today.

Second choices: EZM 9 design as a dive watch with steel bracelet. 
U1000 in black and white with no red on the bezel. I would buy both of these today as well.









Third choices (if they didn't make the first three watches): UX design (dial and hands) on the U1
The 140 with dive watch specs and no airplane second hand.

I would be spending some serious money if they made all of these

Sorry for the huge pic. Can't figure out how to resize. Anyone?


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

+ 1 on ratcheting clasps.


----------



## Embryo (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a bicompax 103st with a brushed case and Seiko lume.


----------



## Theodoric (Oct 2, 2014)

enkidu said:


> UX chrono would be awesome! In a hardened Ti case would be my dream watch. Drilled lugs would be ideal, but I can't see Sinn going for that...


I agree a UX chrono would be an interesting addition. (it would be an impressive feat)

I also have similar feelings to JB70, an offering without the red accents on the U1000S would be exquisite. Better yet, instead of the white, you could make it the subtle light green of C3 lume 

Another possibly interesting idea would be using tritium tubes but keeping the markers flush with the dial. You could accompany it with uniquely shaped tritium hands (I have never seen nontubular tritium markers, I am envisioning a one piece glass hand filled with tritium but non-tubular). I have never seen a tritium watch in person so I dare make this a serious remark!


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

The choice of bezel when ordering a watch, either count up, count down or 12 hour. I'd love to be able to order a 103 st with 12 hour bezel. I'd get more use from that bezel than the current count up. Minimum cost to Sinn with potential to increase customer base by letting customer choose what bezel function is important to them.

Tony


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

jsbx1 said:


> The choice of bezel when ordering a watch, either count up, count down or 12 hour. I'd love to be able to order a 103 st with 12 hour bezel. I'd get more use from that bezel than the current count up. Minimum cost to Sinn with potential to increase customer base by letting customer choose what bezel function is important to them.
> 
> Tony


Totally agree, mate! I won't buy the 103 St Sa and 103 Ti Ar again until they put a count-up 60 min. bezel again.  (They had it in the '90-s...) As I use only count-up bezel watches now I stick to my 103 St, Arktis and 142-s (Bell&Ross Space One).


----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

a thin chronograph... < 13mm

seriously 15 + mm is what stops me from getting any of their chronos...

borrowed pic from domingo chavez :










and yes i know that the 7750 is a thick movement but still...


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

enderinheaven said:


> a thin chronograph... < 13mm
> 
> seriously 15 + mm is what stops me from getting any of their chronos...
> 
> ...


Might be a 5100 in there. But yes, I'd love to be able to wear my EZM1 while skiing, but it is just too damn tall.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

I would like to see a 40-41mm U2 / 12-13mm thick... dreaming I know but still.


----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

mt_hangglider said:


> I would like to see a 40-41mm U2 / 12-13mm thick... dreaming I know but still.


and here i thought i was the only one...


----------



## TXGHOST (Feb 18, 2015)

U1 with U2 tech and blue lume. Fully tegmented.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

I will echo the other suggestions for some slimmer models. I would also like to see some limited edition UX Hydros, perhaps a Meisterbund version.


----------



## Thunderbear (Oct 11, 2009)

A coyote tan silicone strap to complement the green strap...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Worth mentioning again, an Electric Blue U1 is an absolute no brainer and would sell like hotcakes! C'mon Sinn, get with the program.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Better Lume!!!


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

The picture you post is of a Sinn chrono on a NATO strap. This adds 2+mm to the thickness. This is why I rarely ever wear a watch on a NATO, but if I do, it wouldn't be a thick watch. The image just exaggerates your point and isn't really fair IMO. Watches with domed crystals aren't so thick on the wrist as they are on the spec sheet - and not all Sinns have domed crystals. Also the watch depicted is an EZM1 with Lemania 5100 not Valjoux 7750...the 5100 is marginally thinner. So you acknowledge that 7750 is a thick caliber but in light of the above I fail to see your point, and you have evidently misunderstood the photograph and why it looks 'thick'. Every manufacturer who uses Valjoux 7750 variants has the same problem with thickness. You can't just 'make it thinner' unless you move to the ETA based caliber which Bell & Ross and a few others use which is not a chrono movement from the start.



enderinheaven said:


> a thin chronograph... < 13mm
> 
> seriously 15 + mm is what stops me from getting any of their chronos...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashley99 (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the U1 but have been very reluctant to get one coz it's way to big for my wrist. So, I would like to see a 40mm U1.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

Ashley99 said:


> I love the U1 but have been very reluctant to get one coz it's way to big for my wrist. So, I would like to see a 40mm U1.


This nails it for me.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

For some reason U1 despite its large dimensions wears like a 41 mm IMHO.

How about these specs:

+ Blue dial like the Arktis with copper or old vintage tan markers on the newly issued EZM 3F
+ Domed cyrstal with AR inside and outside - with Blue tint
+ No date (unless they can line it with '3')
+ Bezel marks (engraved and not printed) in same old vintage tan lume
+ Tegmented up the wazoo
+ Crown at 10

And, of course, an additional AD in the USA - or removal of restrictions to buy anywhere in the world sitting in the USA - and service with Sinn directly.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like for Sinn to reintroduce a white dial U1, but not PVD or DLC.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd love to see a white Dial 556/856 or something like that. Honestly surprised they haven't done it given it would compete well against Damasko's white dialed offerings.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue dial, standard size U1 and U2


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

cb23 said:


> I'd love to see a white Dial 556/856 or something like that. Honestly surprised they haven't done it given it would compete well against Damasko's white dialed offerings.


Agree. They had a white dial 656 a few years back, but it was a full luminous dial, which I'm not really a fan of.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

dhtjr said:


> Agree. They had a white dial 656 a few years back, but it was a full luminous dial, which I'm not really a fan of.


Yes, non luminous white dial.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I have an EZM3, which is the perfect size for me, but prefer the looks and submarine steel of the U1. 

Simple: Sinn, please make a 41x50x13mm version of the U1. Thanks for listening. If you could have it available by July that would be great. And please contact me to test the model first (insert sarcastic face).


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

cb23 said:


> I'd love to see a white Dial 556/856 or something like that. Honestly surprised they haven't done it given it would compete well against Damasko's white dialed offerings.


Yep, your wish came true. Watchbuys is taking reservations now for a 556 white dial limited to 150 units.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

You can also choose your preferred serial number.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

At least 25 taken. I thought hard about this one. It's a no frills standard watch that would be great under a suit or with everyday casually. Trying to justify it, but I just don't see it competing with my other watches. I had the 42mm Archimede pilot white dial and loved it for almost 2 years, but just didn't get rotated as much as a wanted.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is the late Archimede. I think it was the size of 42mm and because it had a black case, it was a specialized watch for me.










This Sinn has all the components to my liking including the 38.5mm size and case finish.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, reading this old thread pushed me over the cusp, lol.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/wrist-shots-my-new-sinn-556-a-419861.html#post16578210

In other words......incoming, lol.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

IMHO the 7750 is the thinner and not the 5100 - just my two cents...



Plissken said:


> The picture you post is of a Sinn chrono on a NATO strap. This adds 2+mm to the thickness. This is why I rarely ever wear a watch on a NATO, but if I do, it wouldn't be a thick watch. The image just exaggerates your point and isn't really fair IMO. Watches with domed crystals aren't so thick on the wrist as they are on the spec sheet - and not all Sinns have domed crystals. Also the watch depicted is an EZM1 with Lemania 5100 not Valjoux 7750...the 5100 is marginally thinner. So you acknowledge that 7750 is a thick caliber but in light of the above I fail to see your point, and you have evidently misunderstood the photograph and why it looks 'thick'. Every manufacturer who uses Valjoux 7750 variants has the same problem with thickness. You can't just 'make it thinner' unless you move to the ETA based caliber which Bell & Ross and a few others use which is not a chrono movement from the start.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Blue dial, standard size U1 and U2


+1


----------



## whiskey golf (May 25, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted but I'm in the market for a watch and I really like the 556I, one of my favorite looking watches but I wish it had the tech that the 856 has. If Sinn made a 856I then I would be all over it. I would also like to see a 40mm U1.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

whiskey golf said:


> Not sure if this was posted but I'm in the market for a watch and I really like the 556I, one of my favorite looking watches but I wish it had the tech that the 856 has. If Sinn made a 856I then I would be all over it. I would also like to see a 40mm U1.


40mm U1 sounds good!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> +1


Agreed with Blue dial U1/U2. That would be sharp.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> Agreed with Blue dial U1/U2. That would be sharp.


Yes, I'll wait another year or two before buying my U1, in case they implement that


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, I'll wait another year or two before buying my U1, in case they implement that


Excuse the horrible photo edit.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This in a U1. With U1 hands and hour markers?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> This in a U1. With U1 hands and hour markers?


Man, that's hot!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

After trying on David Woo's U1-SDR today, I have to say I like everything about the U1 except that it is friggin' heavy. A Titanium U1 would be great.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that looks pretty good on there 
Nice way to spend a sunday morning in LA, talking watches with another wus member.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also on my wishlist - A Sinn 103 with Arktis dial and 103st hands and non-screwdown pushers - basically a blue dial 103st. In Titanium.











David Woo said:


> that looks pretty good on there
> Nice way to spend a sunday morning in LA, talking watches with another wus member.


Thank you David. Your 5513 was very lovely. I look forward to seeing what you get as your retirement watch.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

quartz
titanium
quartz
titanium
titanium + quartz
tritium


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I've refined my wish list for my dream Sinn watch. Basically I want an EZM1.5, a meld of the best features of the EZM1 and 2:


Case size and general dimensions from EZM2, height under 12mm
dial, hand, and pusher+crown layout from EZM1
Ti-case material from EZM1, ideally with hardening like the T1 or T2
oil filled, but if not, then slightly domed crystal like the EZM1
Quartz movement, probably an ETA 251.232 or 251.262 with
central hour and minutes, central chrono seconds and minutes in a four hand layout. Would prefer similar date location as the EZM1 but no-date is also fine.
tegimented bezel similar to the EZM2 or UX series with the dark numbers filled in with black luminous material
inverted white triangle at 12 o'clock on the bezel
Bi-directional and captive bezel like the EZM1
Count down markings like the EZM1 but with the font and markings like the EZM2
Drilled lugs (might be difficult with the EZM2 profile case, but I'd be willing to have the design modified for the convenience of drilled lugs)
Nice to have features, none of these should be added at the expense of the above features:


Underwater push capable pushers
HAQ movement
perpetual calendar (with pusher based calendar setting)
a short GMT hand or LCD sub-display with GMT/sub second measurements.
Pie in the sky features:


solar powered
timex style indiglo light if solar powered
spring drive regulation (I think the height requirement makes this a complete non-starter, but heck as long as I'm asking for a pony, might as well make it pink)
Atomic, GPS, or bluetooth syncing (see above)

If/when my squadron of ships come in, I'm going to commission SUG (and perhaps Casio/Seiko) to make me this watch and movement, and perhaps they'll keep the design around and sell you guys a few. The model name would be the EZM21 (EZM12 is already taken). It would be a unique and focused watch design: a true mission timer for the 21st century.


----------



## Clarvonn (May 3, 2013)

I'd love to see an 856i with the same glossy black dial as the 556i


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

Lefty/Destro/"wrong-side" option for all models.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

A quartz GMT..........with the usual Sinn attributes of reliability and toughness.

Something like 856/857/U2 in quartz.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

A U2C that the rest of the world can buy.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


> Man, reading this old thread pushed me over the cusp, lol.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/wrist-shots-my-new-sinn-556-a-419861.html#post16578210
> 
> In other words......incoming, lol.


And here she is:

Taking my new acquisition for a test drive. Elegant and sporty.










Kiddos taking it to the pool, lol, on this hot summer day.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

enkidu said:


>


nice pair.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

A non-chronograph version of the 356, with a thinner case back, of course. The 104 version of the 103 seems very popular, so why not give the 356 the same treatment?

Also, a tegimented 556, and different hands on the 556i. The hour hand from the 556a is simply too short, and the style of the hands is much less refined than the rest of the watch. Wonder what the 556i would look like with the 104 hands? Hhm, I may have to fire up Photoshop...

In other words, more options in 38.5mm!


----------



## ChuckyH (Sep 2, 2009)

If I could have any single watch it would be a quartz, oil filled version of the U1000, as I miss not having a chronograph on my UX.


----------



## timetraveler73 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would really like to see 12-hour bezels available as an option. Damasko does it, and it seems like such a simple thing to offer that adds a lot of versatility. Many Sinn watches have a 2nd time zone function via an extra 12-hour hand, so offering the same functionality via the bezel instead would be great.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Bumping this up just before Basel 2016.

How about T1XB?
- T1 or T2 titanium case
- oil filled quartz
- blue dial

Your wish or prediction? What do you hope or expect to see soon?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## NickShabazz (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd love to see a few smaller thermocompensated Quartz watches, maybe in the 556 or 104 case. Maybe oil filled, maybe not. But I'm a HAQ guy...


----------



## mgennone (Aug 9, 2014)

All of those limited additions this year to not be limited additions.....oh and give them to me.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

[QUOTdE=mgennone;27257186]All of those limited additions this year to not be limited additions.....oh and give them to me.[/QUOTE]

Seconded...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

FFD Model 6060 with:
- White dial and chapter ring
- White date wheel
- Gold hands and hour markers
- Cognac strap and stainless bracelet


----------



## wilburpan (Feb 16, 2016)

I’d like them to add lume to the second hand of the 556/756/757/856/857 models. I don’t understand the idea of a tool watch where you can’t see where the second hand is in the dark. Even if you don’t need split-second timing, it’s a good indicator that your watch is still running.


----------



## falon0 (Mar 22, 2006)

We need an updated Sinn U1 with the better tech.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

falon0 said:


> We need an updated Sinn U1 with the better tech.


What do you mean by better tech? Is there something new Sinn is doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

No date Sinn 556i


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

A battery change for my UX that takes less than 8 months to complete


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I know I said it before but I don't think I'd be the only one who would be all over a classier version of the 856. The size and tech make it the perfect modern version of the Explorer I, which was the adventurer's watch that could still be dressed up. 

Perhaps an "I" style dial borrowed from the 556. Maybe a brushed case?


----------



## jwso (Feb 2, 2016)

I swapped the dials of the 556i and 104i using photo editing software. My god, 556i with a bezel looks absolutely stunning. On the other hand, 104i doesn't look that nice in the 556 case, even though I love it with the bezel. Another thing I did was replace the caps lock AUTOMATIK text of the 556 with 104's _italic_.


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

for Sinn 144:
- Tegiment option
- better design and quality for the hour and minute hands
- diapal version

update of 244 ti with tegiment option


----------



## aslan (Sep 12, 2010)

A Lemania 5100 in a new model.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

More watches without date function and some other dial colors than black or white.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

A U-series diver in 40-41mm case, for guys with slender wrists. And without the Lego hands....


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

ChronoSage said:


> A U-series diver in 40-41mm case, for guys with slender wrists. And without the Lego hands....


I'm with you on this one. I'd be ok with the Lego hands as long as they are sized proportionately to the smaller dial and case.

The U200 is a great start but I think they went a little too small in diameter (and too thick for the size) but that's just my preference. I doubt I'd buy either a larger U200 or a smaller U1 anyway as I'm super happy with my EZM-3


----------



## hishorology (Mar 16, 2016)

sapphire crystal on 556i that is not a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## NickShabazz (Dec 24, 2015)

As somebody who's in love with the 104 St Sa I, but very much not in love the whole mechanical watch scene, a Sinn UX High-Accuracy Quartz Movement in a 104 or 556 case, ideally without the oil complication. Or just a smaller UX!


----------

